# Staying at Bryce Canyon vs Capital Reef



## ml855 (Apr 11, 2018)

I need your thoughts,  My trip to Utah is all scheduled and ready to go, but have some additional ideas. 

Here's my question,  I have two nights booked at the Bryce Canyon National Park Lodge and no reservations around Capital Reef National Park.  I was only planning to spend half day at Capital reef while driving through to Bryce Canyon.  We've never been to Capital Reef and only been to Bryce Canyon for a short period of time (let's say a couple of hours 30 years ago).  Should I keep the two nights at Bryce or should I change my two night reservation to one night and add a night in Torrey in order to take more time and tour Capital Reef.  Don't know anything about Capital Reef, just what I've read.

Thanks.


----------



## klpca (Apr 11, 2018)

I would say a night at both. We found a lot to like in Capitol Reef. The petroglyphs were very easy to see, we did a loop hike to Hickman's bridge (a natural arch, not a bridge), and the Capitol gorge trail. We also did a hike near the Fruita campground and checked out some historic buildings. All in all, a delightful park. We did a quick five night trip - two nights in Zion (just right), one night in Bryce (I would have preferred two because it rained on our full day) and two nights in Torrey (just right).  

Are your travel dates set in stone? Can you add a few days?


----------



## ml855 (Apr 11, 2018)

klpca said:


> I would say a night at both. We found a lot to like in Capitol Reef. The petroglyphs were very easy to see, we did a loop hike to Hickman's bridge (a natural arch, not a bridge), and the Capitol gorge trail. We also did a hike near the Fruita campground and checked out some historic buildings. All in all, a delightful park. We did a quick five night trip - two nights in Zion (just right), one night in Bryce (I would have preferred two because it rained on our full day) and two nights in Torrey (just right).
> 
> Are your travel dates set in stone? Can you add a few days?



We have 3 nights in Moab, Utah to tour Arches and Canyonland, 2 night in Bryce, 3 nights in Zion, 1 night in Las Vegas before flying home.
I'm thinking about changing Bryce to 1 night and adding 1 night in Torrey to tour Capital Reef.

Our flights is set in stone but I can change location within our flight reservations.


----------



## CO skier (Apr 11, 2018)

I think how much time to spend at Bryce Canyon depends on if you plan to hike any of the trails.  The topography of Capitol Reef is similar to Zion NP, where you be spending a few nights.  Bryce Canyon is different, and there are a number of easy hikes that will put visitors in the middle of it.  Two half-days hiking among the rock formations of Bryce would make for an unforgettable Park experience.

There a number of good youtube videos of hikes in Capitol Reef and Bryce Canyon.  Take a look at them and decide which hikes are most your style.

If you are planning a mostly driving trip, then 1 night at Torrey and 1 night at Bryce would be the way to go.  A driving tour of Bryce Canyon can easily be done in a half-day trip.

Whichever you decide, since you are staying at the Lodge inside Bryce Canyon, be sure to get up before dawn, drive to one of the lookouts, and see the sunrise reflected off of Bryce Canyon.


----------



## ml855 (Apr 11, 2018)

CO skier said:


> I think how much time to spend at Bryce Canyon depends on if you plan to hike any of the trails.  The topography of Capitol Reef is similar to Zion NP, where you be spending a few nights.  Bryce Canyon is different, and there are a number of easy hikes that will put visitors in the middle of it.  Two half-days hiking among the rock formations of Bryce would make for an unforgettable Park experience.
> 
> There a number of good youtube videos of hikes in Capitol Reef and Bryce Canyon.  Take a look at them and decide which hikes are most your style.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the idea of going to "you tube" and checking out some of the videos on the Utah parks.  I have decided to keep our two nights at Bryce Canyon Lodge.  It really looks like an amazing park and hiking into the canyon will be something to always remember.


----------



## LisaH (Apr 11, 2018)

Capital Reef was a pleasant surprise during our UT National Park trip last summer. It's beautiful, very quiet compared to any other National parks in UT, and it deserves at least one day to explore. Instead, we only drove through the park on our way from Moab to Bryce, probably spent 2-3 hours there. It was a great introduction but we would spend more time there on our next trip.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 11, 2018)

Capitol Reef is a great park, but unless you plan to hike around, it's mainly a drive-through experience.  The motels in Torrey are very basic, so if that's a factor, you may want to consider your options closely.  I've been to Capitol Reef several times, but I can't do a lot of hiking ("bad knees" is just the tip of the iceberg), so for me, it's not a place I'd stay too long.  Given the choice of spending more time at Bryce, I'd consider that.  Sunrise in Bryce Canyon is remarkable - probably on par with the Grand Canyon, on a size-doesn't-matter basis.  Given these choices, I'd opt for a second night at Bryce.

If you're looking for other options to add on to the Bryce experience, don't overlook Kodachrome Basin State Park.

Dave


----------



## klpca (Apr 11, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Capitol Reef is a great park, but unless you plan to hike around, it's mainly a drive-through experience.  The motels in Torrey are very basic, so if that's a factor, you may want to consider your options closely.  I've been to Capitol Reef several times, but I can't do a lot of hiking ("bad knees" is just the tip of the iceberg), so for me, it's not a place I'd stay too long.  Given the choice of spending more time at Bryce, I'd consider that.  Sunrise in Bryce Canyon is remarkable - probably on par with the Grand Canyon, on a size-doesn't-matter basis.  Given these choices, I'd opt for a second night at Bryce.
> 
> If you're looking for other options to add on to the Bryce experience, don't overlook Kodachrome Basin State Park.
> 
> Dave


 Totally agree about the lodging in Torrey. Our place was pretty bad, but since it was November a lot of the other motels were closed. But we got through it!


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 11, 2018)

klpca said:


> Totally agree about the lodging in Torrey. Our place was pretty bad, but since it was November a lot of the other motels were closed. But we got through it!



Exactly!  Little more than a bed in an empty room.  I was very unimpressed.

Dave


----------



## klpca (Apr 11, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Exactly!  Little more than a bed in an empty room.  I was very unimpressed.
> 
> Dave


The lock on our door was the button that you just push in! No chain, no latch, no deadbolt, and no card. Even I know how to open that with a credit card, lol. And the continental breakfast was more like a clearing out of the leftovers in the pantry. Cold cereal with lots of crumbs and old fruit. Even Mr. Klp passed, and he will eat anything!


----------



## LisaH (Apr 11, 2018)

Agree with DaveNW. We are hikers so it was a pity that we were not able to do much with the time constrain. BTW, the drive from Capital Reef to Bryce over UT Byway 12 is one of the most scenic drives we have taken in recent years. One stretch called Hogback was a bit scary. We were glad that we did it during the day. This was one of the reasons that we had to cut our time short in Capital Reef because we were warned to drive there only during daylight.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 11, 2018)

klpca said:


> The lock on our door was the button that you just push in! No chain, no latch, no deadbolt, and no card. Even I know how to open that with a credit card, lol. And the continental breakfast was more like a clearing out of the leftovers in the pantry. Cold cereal with lots of crumbs and old fruit. Even Mr. Klp passed, and he will eat anything!



I think we were probably there the same week.    Although I do have to say, the view of the cliffs behind the motel were spectacular at sunrise the next morning.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 11, 2018)

LisaH said:


> Agree with DaveNW. We are hikers so it was a pity that we were not able to do much with the time constrain. BTW, the drive from Capital Reef to Bryce over UT Byway 12 is one of the most scenic drives we have taken in recent years. One stretch called Hogback was a bit scary. We were glad that we did it during the day. This was one of the reasons that we had to cut our time short in Capital Reef because we were warned to drive there only during daylight.



I did the reverse of that - drove the Hogsback from Bryce toward Torrey.  And it was amazing.  We did it at the end of September, at the height of the Fall wind storms.  The wind was blowing like crazy, and there were golden Aspen leaves flying everywhere - absolutely incredible scenery!  The picture below is one we took that day.  

I can't explain how much I enjoy traveling around southern Utah.  Probably as much as I like traveling around Hawaii.  And at certain times of year, maybe even better than Hawaii. 



 

Dave


----------



## ml855 (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up about the drive from Capital Reef to Bryce.  We were thinking that we could spend the most part of the day touring Capital Reef and arrive into Bryce later in the evening.  I keep learning more and more so I guess that idea is gone, we'll have to make sure we travel that part of the road in day light.


----------



## ml855 (Apr 11, 2018)

Do you mind if I ask which hotel did you stayed at in Torrey?


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 11, 2018)

ml855 said:


> Do you mind if I ask which hotel did you stayed at in Torrey?



It was (at that time) the Best Western Capitol Reef Resort.  This was in 2009. It doesn't appear to be a Best Western any longer, so maybe things have improved. YMMV.

I don't think driving the Hogsback at night is any big deal, as long as you take your time.  The road is winding, but it's well paved and easy to drive.  The problem is the shoulders drop off pretty quick, so you'd have to pay attention.

Dave


----------



## K2Quick (Apr 11, 2018)

I'd highly recommend spending a night in Torrey before continuing on to Bryce in the morning.  Make a stop at Goblin Valley State Park on the way to Torrey from Moab - it's not as spectacular as what you'll be coming from or what you'll be going to, but it is definitely unique and worth a stop.

The drive from Torrey to Bryce is an amazing experience - you'll want to stop a few times along the way to snap pictures.  I'd also recommend hiking to Calf Creek Falls. It's an easy hike (I don't remember any elevation change to speak of).

https://www.theoutbound.com/utah/hiking/lower-calf-creek-falls

Bryce Canyon has some of the craziest formations you'll ever see, but you can honestly knock that one off in three hours or so.


----------



## klpca (Apr 11, 2018)

We stayed at the Broken Spur Inn in Torrey. Maybe it's nice during high season. I couldn't recommend it during the off season, however.

My husband usually insists on doing the driving, but on this trip he was still recovering from radiation, so we shared driving duties. Somehow I got the Bryce to Torrey leg - in the rain. I like driving but that was a bit of a tricky drive in spots. Luckily we were behind a pick up truck that drove nice and slow - so we did too.

Here's a couple of pictures (from the 700+ I took  ) - Bryce, Capitol Reef


----------



## sue1947 (Apr 11, 2018)

The lodging at Torrey for Capitol Reef is pretty basic.  Avoid the motels that are east of town a couple of miles; near the junction of Hwy 12 with Hwy 24.  The best option is Austins Chuckwagon motel.  There are motel rooms in the back, 2 BR cabins with a kitchen area with a good size refrigerator and a microwave and a 3 BR family suite above the general store that the owners used to live in.  The general store has a bakery/deli/cafe in the back where you can get breakfast or lunch or have a lunch made.  Well run and very clean but it also books up quickly.  Across the street is the Torrey Trading Post with some cabins in the back.  There is a studio cabin that is brand new with full kitchen and a 1 BR cabin with a bed in the living room also with a full kitchen.  There are also a few sleeping cabins with the shower/bath in a separate building a short walk away.   I also recommend this place.  

Another reason to add a night at Cap Reef is to break up the drive from Moab to Bryce; it's a long day and there is a lot to see along the way.   You want lots of time to stop along the way and you won't have that if you have to drive across the whole state in one day.  

Another factor is time of year.  All of these parks have become very popular and you will want to nail down your lodging sooner rather than later unless you are going in the winter.  I was there last October and booking in Torrey booked up a year in advance.  Zion was an absolute zoo midweek in mid-October.   
Sue


----------



## CO skier (Apr 12, 2018)

ml855 said:


> We have 3 nights in Moab, Utah to tour Arches and Canyonland, 2 night in Bryce, 3 nights in Zion, 1 night in Las Vegas before flying home.


People oooohh! and aaaaaahh! when they view the mountains of Colorado, but it is not that different from the Swiss Alps.  The views and topography of the 5 Utah National Parks are a world unto themselves, especially Arches National Park.

Driving around or hiking in Arches at sunset and beyond when the stars come out is like taking a spaceship to another planet.

The key to Zion is "get there early" (by 8 a.m.) or "get there later" (3:30 p.m. or after).  Early gets you there for a convenient parking space to catch the up canyon bus and fewer hikers on your selected trails.  Catch the Human History and Main visitor centers on your way out of the park on the bus.  "Later" gets you vacated parking spaces and is when the crowds are exiting the park.  There is time to exit the bus and visit most stops before the last shuttle out at about 6:30 p.m., but there would not be time to do any serious hiking.


----------



## ml855 (Apr 12, 2018)

CO skier said:


> People oooohh! and aaaaaahh! when they view the mountains of Colorado, but it is not that different from the Swiss Alps.  The views and topography of the 5 Utah National Parks are a world unto themselves, especially Arches National Park.
> 
> Driving around or hiking in Arches at sunset and beyond when the stars come out is like taking a spaceship to another planet.
> 
> The key to Zion is "get there early" (by 8 a.m.) or "get there later" (3:30 p.m. or after).  Early gets you there for a convenient parking space to catch the up canyon bus and fewer hikers on your selected trails.  Catch the Human History and Main visitor centers on your way out of the park on the bus.  "Later" gets you vacated parking spaces and is when the crowds are exiting the park.  There is time to exit the bus and visit most stops before the last shuttle out at about 6:30 p.m., but there would not be time to do any serious hiking.



We shouldn't have to worry about parking within Zion.  When I booked the lodge they sent me a parking pass in order to park at the lodge.  From there we'll take the bus to the trailheads.  Arches is the one park we'll have to get up early for we have the Fiery Furnace hike scheduled for 9:30 and have to pick up our tickets an hour before.  I heard driving into the park can get ready backed up.  We will be visiting the last week of August so it'll be a busy week.  I should of thought of that before I picked that time period.  Oh well we'll still have a great time.

Still trying to decide whether to stay the night in Torrey or continue onto Bryce.  My husband is keeping that up to whatever I choose to do.  I was leading toward 2 nights in Bryce but now I'm not sure, I don't want to miss any of the views on the drive from Torrey to Bryce due to darkness.  What to do, What to do.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 12, 2018)

ml855 said:


> We shouldn't have to worry about parking within Zion.  When I booked the lodge they sent me a parking pass in order to park at the lodge.  From there we'll take the bus to the trailheads.  Arches is the one park we'll have to get up early for we have the Fiery Furnace hike scheduled for 9:30 and have to pick up our tickets an hour before.  I heard driving into the park can get ready backed up.  We will be visiting the last week of August so it'll be a busy week.  I should of thought of that before I picked that time period.  Oh well we'll still have a great time.
> 
> Still trying to decide whether to stay the night in Torrey or continue onto Bryce.  My husband is keeping that up to whatever I choose to do.  I was leading toward 2 nights in Bryce but now I'm not sure, I don't want to miss any of the views on the drive from Torrey to Bryce due to darkness.  What to do, What to do.



The line to get into Arches can get backed up, but it moves reasonably fast.  They don't want the line to back up onto the highway.  Plan to give it 30 minutes or less, just in case.  If it's less than that, you can spend the extra time inside the Park.  It's worth it.  

Be sure to check the Park's website to see if there are any delays or closures that may affect your visit.  We were at Arches last year, and didn't know they were doing a lot of road construction throughout the Park.  As a result, the entire back half of the Park was closed, so most of the most dramatic sites weren't viewable.  Even worse, they closed the Park at about 6PM Monday through Thursday evenings (which is when we were there), so no stargazing for us.  It was pretty disappointing.

As to Torrey, the motels look nicer now than when were there, and Sue1947's comments indicate there are better options than there used to be.  It's only one night, and it'll give you a chance to view things more on your own terms without rushing.  So I'll reverse my earlier comment, and suggest you stay there, and then spend only one night at Bryce.

Enjoy your trip.  It's an amazing area.

Dave


----------



## klpca (Apr 12, 2018)

If you are on Facebook, I find that following the various park's pages will yield timely information. You can probably get similar info on twitter but I haven't tested that.


----------



## CO skier (Apr 12, 2018)

ml855 said:


> Still trying to decide whether to stay the night in Torrey or continue onto Bryce.  My husband is keeping that up to whatever I choose to do.  I was leading toward 2 nights in Bryce but now I'm not sure, I don't want to miss any of the views on the drive from Torrey to Bryce due to darkness.  What to do, What to do.


Late last September, I stopped by the Arches Visitor Center about 10 a.m. to sign-up for a Fiery Furnace tour a week later.  Bought a sub sandwich in Green River, UT for an early lunch and ate it in the town park.  There was more than enough time to stop at the scenic pull outs in Capitol Reef and spend about 45 minutes in the Visitor Center there.

Stopped at a small ranger outpost on highway 12 in the National Forest on the way to Escalante, UT.  It was the end of the season, and no other travelers were there, so I visited with the retired couple hosts for almost an hour and got some great tips for a future trip to Escalante National Monument.

I arrived at Bryce Canyon about an hour before sunset.

All this is to say that if you leave Moab by 10 a.m. in August, there should be enough time to see the sights in Capitol Reef NP and other places and easily make it to Bryce Canyon before sundown.

If I were lucky enough to have two nights reserved in a National Park lodge, there is no way I would trade one for a night in a motel somewhere.


----------



## ml855 (Apr 13, 2018)

Thanks guys for all your ideas and suggestions.  My husband wants to stay 2 nights in Bryce so that's what we decided to do.  I'm so much looking forward to this trip and to experience Utah again.  It's been over 30 years since we last visited these wonderful parks, and at the time it was a rush visit driving back home from California so my husband can begin his last year of college.  Canyonlands and Capital Reef will be new to us, we never got to either one of these two parks on our last trip 30 years ago.  I have to realize we won't be able to see everything in a week so what we do see I'm sure it will be wonderful.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Apr 13, 2018)

We have reservations at the Capital Reef Resort (Pic from website below) and it looks like it has been redone since you were there Dave. We leave tomorrow on our Utah trip and will report back if we were disappointed or not in this hotel.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 13, 2018)

sun starved Gayle said:


> We have reservations at the Capital Reef Resort (Pic from website below) and it looks like it has been redone since you were there Dave. We leave tomorrow on our Utah trip and will report back if we were disappointed or not in this hotel.



Gayle, I agree.  It is definitely nicer than when we stayed there!  It used to be a Best Western, and I don't think it is anymore. I wonder if it has new owners?  Regardless, enjoy your stay, and be sure to let us know how it works out.  I'd like to know for the next time I'm passing through that area.

Dave


----------

